# Anyone heard of Vigor Guitars?



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi,

Thought I would throw this on a guitar forum - I enjoy my guitars and I have quite a few, time to time I like to crawl around Kijiji and see if anything comes up and I came across a "Vigor" guitar. So I try and do some online research and I literally can find nothing about this guitar. I reached out to the seller and asked them to double check the spelling of the name and they sent me a picture.

It appears to be labeled Vigor "Supervised by American Technicians".

Has ANYONE come across a Vigor before?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Never heard of them myself


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Has to be a knock off or a special build!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha "supervised by American technicians". Never heard that one before.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

The "Supervised by USA Technicans" (SIC) label seems to trace back to a Chinese brand called "Lisa" which appears to make all kinds of musical instruments. I can't find anything more than that. Interesting find though!


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

I am sitting here starring at the picture and it looks like the photo might of been photo-shopped - but even if it was, what would be the purpose?


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

There's a picture?



No Name said:


> I am sitting here starring at the picture and it looks like the photo might of been photo-shopped - but even if it was, what would be the purpose?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

No Name said:


> I am sitting here starring at the picture and it looks like the photo might of been photo-shopped - but even if it was, what would be the purpose?


If its coming out of China, anything is possible. Most times the pictures and the product you receive is very much different


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

One exists, I need to upload it somewhere.


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

BWAHAHAHA!!!

Technicans...that's all you need to know


holy crap,...I thought some of my guitars were dusty


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha, I did not even realize that was miss-spelt!, That made me break out in laughter at work.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My god, its total junk


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no doubt but it raises the question - what mad person created this guitar? lol


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

No Name said:


> Oh no doubt but it raises the question - what mad person created this guitar? lol


These guys build them 










supervised by


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Butt ugly and filthy dirty. These "technicans" are a blind tribe of craftsman from mainland China. I believe that this guitar may be valuable as I believe it was made by one of the "Last of the Techneekans".


No Name said:


>


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Is that a toilet in the background of that photo. Seems highly appropriate.:banana:


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

The tech supervising spelling musta been off that day.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! Technicans, good band name?

Is that a meld of American and Technicians?


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought that it was a typo of Vigier Guitars, which are a cool company out of France.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

This guitar sure needs some vim or was that vim


----------



## No Name (Aug 30, 2013)

The guy emailed me over the weekend, I am sure the only thing I can expect, would be an a$$ raping (only reason I can think of why someone try and sell me a non-existant guitar)


----------

